# simson river bass fishing 1-08-12



## Bassin66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Launched at Jims at about 12:00 and headed up simpson river.Started pitchin a Zoom speed craw up to the bank and caught 2 11 1/2 in. bass in about 30 min. further down the bank caught a 12 in. fish and then headed up into a creek where my dad caught a 12 1/2 in. fish and i caught a 13 in. fish on a spinner bait:thumbup:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Youve got to love catching bass in short sleevs in January. Good report.


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

What were yall using if you dont mind im trying to learn that area better thanks


----------



## Bassin66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Texas rigged speed draws in June bug. I like to take some spike it glow stuff and dye the claws chartreuse. If your looking to learn the area spinner baits and redbug trick worms are more baits I throw often on that river.:thumbup:


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea im fishing a tournament there soon and escambia river is dirty so i tried to find some cleaner water so I went over there around bass hole cove and caught em quick but no size are all the fish over in that area mainly just keepers? I figured id go there to catch a linit then go to escabia to cull up. Thanks for the info.


----------

